# 10 jobs for 'shy types'



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theres a link on aol.com that recommends good paying jobs for quiet people.

http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2009/0...r-quiet-workers/?ncid=AOLCOMMjobsDYNLprim0001


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, a translator. Hopefully that'll be me. Or maybe another kind of writer.

Good idea for a thread.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

> 9. Undertaker
> Why it's quiet: With all due respect, your closest company in this profession is dead. Other than communicating with the family of the deceased to direct the funeral, you are pretty much guaranteed silence most of the time you work.


I lol'd


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

The person who wrote this article has no idea what its like for a "shy type" to find a job. You have no networking skills so you apply to ad after ad in the newspaper and on the Internet and get called on one interview for every 200 jobs you apply for. Then when you finally get called on the interview, you're competing against hundreds of bubbly extroverts. You don't stand a chance. Having SAD and getting any of the jobs listed is like winning the lottery.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to work as a cleaner for a big store, and I'd be cleaning before the store opened and was alone just listening to the ipod. There are few jobs with 0 SA though, they'll always be confrontation unless you work from home.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

#4 Librarian

Heh, I work in a library and I'm in library school. There are actually a lot of jobs there where you don't have to talk to people. I'm just a clerk right now, and it's in my job description to direct people elsewhere if they ask me ANYTHING (even like where maybe the Mystery section is, even if we're right beside it). I'm hoping to get into cataloguing, which is just sittin' at a desk with nothin' but books and a computer.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

Mehitabel said:


> #4 Librarian
> 
> Heh, I work in a library and I'm in library school. There are actually a lot of jobs there where you don't have to talk to people. I'm just a clerk right now, and it's in my job description to direct people elsewhere if they ask me ANYTHING (even like where maybe the Mystery section is, even if we're right beside it). I'm hoping to get into cataloguing, which is just sittin' at a desk with nothin' but books and a computer.


that's the field i want to go into as well. the organization aspects of the job definitely appeal to me most, but there still is that pesky 'customer service' element. do you like library school? are you grad or undergrad? i've done a bit research in regards to schooling, but am still somewhat 'on the fence', so to speak...


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm actually in community college for it. "Library and Information Technology," I'll be a Library Technician when I come out, instead of an actual Librarian. We learn more of the grunt work (like cataloguing and acquisitions and such), whereas the university folks do so much more of the managerial stuff. If you want to do the organization things, I suggest something more like what I'm doing.
And yeah, I friggin love library school. You'd be surprised how many places have libraries. Plus, with the course I'm in you can get into things like archives and museums, too.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Do librarians really make that much money?


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

Mehitabel said:


> I'm actually in community college for it. "Library and Information Technology," I'll be a Library Technician when I come out, instead of an actual Librarian. We learn more of the grunt work (like cataloguing and acquisitions and such), whereas the university folks do so much more of the managerial stuff. If you want to do the organization things, I suggest something more like what I'm doing.
> And yeah, I friggin love library school. You'd be surprised how many places have libraries. Plus, with the course I'm in you can get into things like archives and museums, too.


thanks for the info! yeah, i'm definitely much more of a 'behind the scenes' kind of person. i volunteered at a small, local museum in h.s. and got to basically catalogue archives all day - heaven! so what you're doing sounds perfect! unfortunately, i'm like 9 credits away from finishing my bachelors in psych. i only recently started considering the whole 'librarian as a profession' thing within the past year... but i really appreciate your input, and it gives me further encouragement to keep exploring the field/educational options. i'm glad you enjoy what you're doing so much- i wish i had found your focus earlier on in life. best of luck to you, and, again, thank you!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Undertaker it is !

I like graveyard shifts too


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

#4 Librarian

Yep, I'll be starting grad school for my MLIS this fall. It's fundamentally a service-oriented profession, but it is still okay for super-introverts. There are many different types of librarians, and many different types of library jobs. Go to the ALA (American Library Association) website for more information!

Librarians ROCK.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

quietgal said:


> #4 Librarian
> 
> Yep, I'll be starting grad school for my MLIS this fall. It's fundamentally a service-oriented profession, but it is still okay for super-introverts. There are many different types of librarians, and many different types of library jobs. Go to the ALA (American Library Association) website for more information!
> 
> Librarians ROCK.


cool, shall do! and, yes, librarians do indeed rock. i think it can be a very versatile profession...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

huh said:


> Do librarians really make that much money?


yea thats what i thought too. im very surprised by how much they make if its true


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

nubly said:


> yea thats what i thought too. im very surprised by how much they make if its true


I think that number is misleading. It really depends on what type of library you work in. If you work in a small, rural public library or as a school media specialist, you probably won't be making that much. On the other hand, if you work in a large, well-funded research institution - and many who do may be considered tenure-track faculty - your salary may naturally be much higher.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> *1. Automotive Service Technician*
> *Why it's quiet: *Automotive service technicians have an intimate relationship with one thing: cars. Aside from a short conversation with clients on "what seems to be the problem," service technicians spend most of their time under the hood of the vehicle.


Pretty much...I have very little social interaction with my job which I really like. I have to use the phone a few times a day and sometimes speak briefly with a customer, but for the most part I spend about 90% of an average day working alone. It's great for someone like me who is shy and nervous around people. About the only person I have to deal with during the day is my boss and we get along well. I like what I do and I make a decent living at it too. About my only complaint is that it's hard, dirty, physical labor and I'm often completely burned out by the end of the day.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I always thought that being a forest fire looker outer would be a nice job, too.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

You would think an interior designer would be a terrible job for a shy person. Without networking skills and the ability to exude confidence you would have a hard time getting work.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

huh said:


> Do librarians really make that much money?


I saw a couple postings recently for cataloguing jobs at government libraries (one public library, and one federal government department) and they were $50 000 and $60 000 (Canadian) yearly, respectively.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i'd like to test out beds..


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Librarians actually have to deal with people a lot. Computer information systems people do too. Those two fields overlap quite a bit actually.
I'm curious if a job a a mathematician would be a good fit for someone with SA.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I would love to have a job working with animals....being an animal caretaker at a zoo would be awesome. If I couldn't do that, then working in a library or as a translator (I speak fluent German) would be the next best thing.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 18, 2003)

Where would you search for a job as a librarian? I can't imagine there being a high demand for them, so the jobs must be very limited?


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I had been wanting a work at home job, because I have found that is really the only kind of setting I can be in. That, or with something with as few people as possible.

I just took a look at those jobs. The only thing that I could do is the writer thing, but with my luck, that probably won't happen.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

looks like alot of people here really want to be librarians.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

kenny87 said:


> looks like alot of people here really want to be librarians.


I've considered it too. I like books, and they don't give me social anxiety :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unless, you read while intoxicated could fire back.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I think being a librarian is more social than it seems, though I could be wrong. I'd love work in a library like the one in The Pagemaster.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

well the librarian at JCTC does how to give instructional speeches to students by the classes on how to do all the online stuff, ect. so I guess if you choose to be a school librarian you will be forced to talk, don't know about a public library though or anything.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I get social anxiety just thinking about finding the jobs that are supposed to be good for shy people. I'd rather slowly force myself to work with the public (as I am) so that I can just do whatever I want some day and not have to make it a conditional sort of thing. I might get really bored being alone all the time, but I don't know. It would be interesting to try something quiet (for a change). 

What about bookstores? Even though you have to deal with people, it seems like people who work in bookstores have no obligation to be NICE to the costumers, and they can just ignore them. (from my experience in bookstores)


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

yea, most book store like here are like that to(borders specifically). I guess places with books are suppose to be "quiet" places and its encouraged to not talk much.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I would prefer to work at a bookstore over the job I have now. Some of the employees at Half-Price Books seem interesting.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I went to a Half price before, didn't really like it, the whole envirment at borders and B&N just seems better, on the other hand I don't think I have seen anyone work there for over 6 months to a year so its most likey a place for temporary jobs, nothing to keep.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I highly recommend not working at B&N. They don't pay worth a damn. I worked there for a few months.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

BeachGaBulldog said:


> I highly recommend not working at B&N. They don't pay worth a damn. I worked there for a few months.


yeah, i've worked there too. you get, what, like a 50 cent raise every six months? oh, and you start out marginally about minimum wage.

it's generally slow there during the day, but nights can get a little hectic. i had to work there at night when one of the new harry potter books came out. we were open until after midnight, and there were screaming children everywhere (plus a totally creepy magician). luckily, they stuck me and a co-worker i got along w/ in the music dept, so no one bothered us! we actually had fun, considering the circumstances.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im guessing borders follows a similar idea, no wonder I never see anyone stay there.


----------



## 22017 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't know about getting a job that suits my SA...I don't want to push my limits too much, but I don't want to stay in the same lonely rut for the rest of my life.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I guess I'm different. I'm not really the librarian type. I really would like a job where I meet & spend a short amount of time with a whole variety of people all day. (sounds like a waitress, never thought of that before!) I get very bored so fast.... 

My real goal was to be a psychotherapist. Spending an hour with 30 different people each week and running a couple group therapies sounds great to me.

More recently we were looking for an apartment and I met several leasing agents. I think it would be fun to show apartments all day to new people & do a little paperwork. When i was in my 20s, it crossed my mind to be a realtor. But of course SA got in the way...and I didn't go to graduate school to be a therapist cuz I guess you cant get into grad school when you cant do that "networking" thing to get references! It's not fair. :blank


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I doubt that those booksellers pay less than many other retail stores, so I might try for a bookstore one day (as a part-time job). A year ago when I first started working where I do now, there was an extremely high turnover rate. These past few months, however, it's been the same people. That economy.


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Translator! I wanna do that!


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

I'm shy and a loner, but I get really bored working alone. I was a medical/technical writer for 6 years, that's 6 years spent staring into a computer screen and rarely having to interact with human beings. 

I'd like a job that is more interactive with people. Not like a sales man or something extremely visible, but maybe a happy medium.

The jobs for shy people list might be counter productive as it doesn't put the shy person in a position to overcome their shyness.

Twice I've taken career tests and "Mortician/Undertaker" came up as #1!!


----------

